# Fire sprinklers tied to potable



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I happened to be at a facility at the same time as the fire sprinkler contractor and over heard a conversation between him and one of the staff. He said there is nothing wrong with backflow from the fire sprinkler system into the potable system in the building.

I'm going to go ahead and disagree.

Thoughts?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Nothing taste better than iron oxide


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Would you like some black, stagnant water with that sir?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It will be fine. I used to make coffee with the hot boiler water in the mornings before ripping it out. Boiler water and Sanka in the morning...is there anything better? :no::laughing:


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

I would have handed him a glass and asked him to have a drink.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> It will be fine. I used to make coffee with the hot boiler water in the mornings before ripping it out. Boiler water and Sanka in the morning...is there anything better? :no::laughing:


That's freaking Gross. 

I hate Sanka.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Thats why he aint a plumber. 

Freaking idiot.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

FL Statute 608.16.4


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

There is a old building here in Dallas that has the domestic tapped off of a 6" fire riser . Very old building.But there is a dcva above the domestic water tap.


----------

